# need advice on reassembling steering wheel



## mallsup (Feb 24, 2015)

I have recently purchased a 1970 GTO convertible, and joined your forum. I have been trying to get the horn to work so I can get the inspection. The problem is in the contact in the steering hub. I got some new parts, and think I have it assembled right, but need advice on how to put the sterring wheel back on. Is there a tutorial anywhere? This is obviously a question I should have asked last week! Thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The factory manual has the instructions and exploded view, I don't know if this helps but here is a pic of the '67 steering wheel.
Front wheels straight then put the wheel on torque to 35 ft. lbs.


----------



## mallsup (Feb 24, 2015)

That does help. Thanks. I can't get the spring depressed enough to get the retainer clip back in its slot.


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

I am currently in the process of replacing the turn signal switch in my '69. A steering wheel spring plate tool is essential, but a gentle touch is even more important.
If you cannot easily depress the spring plate enough to get the spring-clip back in place then stop and re-assess.
Also, note that the spring plate slides onto the steering shaft in one position only - there is a key-way at the 12 o'clock position (at least there is on my '69)
I apologize if I am stating the obvious - it was all a mystery to me 3 days ago.


----------

